# Lathe, Precise = Precision



## kgowedan (Apr 16, 2016)

Very interesting for the precision minded.......

http://1080.plus/sFrVdoOhu1Q.video


----------



## kvt (Apr 16, 2016)

Ok that is cool,  Can you imagine the air compressor he must have to operate all of that.   And just think he made that thing.


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 16, 2016)

Dan is a smart, clever, and wealthy man.  He also has a YouTube channel that is really interesting.  Look him up...


----------

